# Cut down Windows 7 for Netbooks



## Shane (Apr 24, 2009)

> The Wall Street Journal this week reported that Microsoft's rumoured plans for a cut-down version of Windows 7 for netbooks were in fact real. Windows 7 Starter Edition, as it may be called, only allows users to run 3 different programs at the same time.



Whats yout thoughts on this? i think that only allowing 3 tasks to be open at the same time sucks lol

give it time,(Probably a few hours lol)people will find a way to bypass this 

Source:
http://www.pcw.co.uk/personal-computer-world/news/2241044/windows-hobbled-netbooks


----------



## diduknowthat (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't understand why Microsoft put out these BS starter versions. 

Seriously, 3 programs? I ALWAYS have at least 3 programs open, right now I have firefox, AOL instant messenger and Xfire open. So if I had this starter version, I wouldn't be able to open a word document, or itunes etc?


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 24, 2009)

I doubt that starter edition will be the netbook version, usually the starter edition is only released in developing countries to help combat software piracy. But if it is, then this sucksXD


----------



## diduknowthat (Apr 24, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> I doubt that starter edition will be the netbook version, usually the starter edition is only released in developing countries to help combat software piracy. But if it is, then this sucksXD



Yeah but it always fails to stop piracy anyways. Maybe if they start giving out starter versions for free...


----------



## Jamin43 (Apr 24, 2009)

I've been reading the past few months that the net books were gonna run on XP.  My understanding is that netbooks were more or less going to be web surfing on the fly - rather than full fledgled books.  Kindof a niche function market.

We'll find out soon enough I guess.


----------



## dubesinhower (Apr 24, 2009)

the new nvidia ion netbooks and nettops will be able to handle alot. im sure youll be able to put a better version of windows 7 on them.


----------



## Zatharus (Apr 24, 2009)

I thought that MS had a similar version of Vista out now for special markets?

Since MS is in the business to make money, I doubt they will ever give away this teaser version of Win7.  For some people, this will be all they need.  For those that need more, they can always upgrade.  Or, run Linux.


----------



## tanturia (Feb 27, 2010)

*Windows 7 Starter*

My Dad has this version of Windows 7 on his netbook and it is very fast also battery life is excellent but the draw backs lie in the functionality you can't even change the background wallpaper without resorting to running a seperate application that overlays the default ones. As to the limited number of applications running at once I haven't experimented but i'm sure that would have been something he would of mentioned maybe they didn't incorporate in the final release.


----------



## speedyink (Feb 28, 2010)

tanturia said:


> As to the limited number of applications running at once I haven't experimented but i'm sure that would have been something he would of mentioned maybe they didn't incorporate in the final release.



It was dropped


----------



## ScOuT (Feb 28, 2010)

I would not use it. I use my laptop just like my desktop I always have several things running. I do see a small market for it, there are people that just need an anti-virus and a web browser. I actually know many people like that. 



bomberboysk said:


> I doubt that starter edition will be the netbook version, usually the starter edition is only released in developing countries to help combat software piracy. But if it is, then this sucksXD



That is true...down in the Afghan Bazars in town, they have piles of the "Starter" edition. It is the only thing you can get here actually. Same from Pakistan, just the starter edition.


----------



## Rodoni (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe if they made it so only 5 programs could be open at once. That seems a bit more practical.

Good point about the internet/word doc/iTunes


----------



## Barker (Mar 2, 2010)

Who the heck ressurected this thread? It's a wayyyyy-over discussion, considering starter's already out.  and the three app limit isn't even on there. Seriously, stop bumping year old threads.


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 2, 2010)

No, I would install Linux on a Netbook.  Plus I hate it when an OS feature limits you.


----------

